# Replacing Back Up bulbs w/LED's - Need Help!



## Xlr8machineshop (Jul 17, 2011)

Wondering the same thing for a minuet now the back up lights are terrible. I'm going to do LEDs for above the license plate for that reason first to see if it helps


----------



## A&J Cruzin (Aug 8, 2011)

heck my back up lights are plenty bright...i have no prob seeing them at all


----------



## ZincGT (Dec 1, 2010)

Pull the bulb and check, that's how I did it if I recall its 941 but not 100%


----------



## Monty_Eco (Sep 28, 2011)

Back Up Light Bulb Size: 3057


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

are they brighter than the standard bulbs??? not sure if its worth forking over $25 a bulb for something less bright but more white...


----------



## SeanM402 (Aug 8, 2011)

The owners manual says 921K. I have thought about replacing my backup lights with LEDs but have wondered if they would be any brighter than the regular bulb. For the most part my current bulbs are plenty bright enough but I have tinted windows and a job that sometimes requires me to be to work before the sun rises and there are times where the job site is absolutely pitch black when I arrive.


----------



## ZincGT (Dec 1, 2010)

921 that's the one


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

I replaced all my rear lights with LEDs. When switching to LEDs the car only has 3 bulb sizes. I believe the back up bulbs are 941s but any LED website should have the information.

To increase brightness I went with 9 SMD bulbs.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

Quazar said:


> I replaced all my rear lights with LEDs. When switching to LEDs the car only has 3 bulb sizes. I believe the back up bulbs are 941s but any LED website should have the information.
> 
> To increase brightness I went with 9 SMD bulbs.


So are they brighter than the standard bulbs?


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

Perfect! That's what I wanted to hear. Now to save up for LEDs


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

Has anyone installed these







7443 7440 7441 7444 992 992A 7W led Cree R5 chip with projector lens HID white- | eBay on their cruze yet?


----------



## getblended (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## Silver Cruze (Sep 1, 2011)

Finely got around replacing back up bulb to LED's. It is a 921. I bought 15 SMD wedge base bulbs in super white. Just put them in and they are bright!
I like them!!!


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

Silver, do you have any other LED's installed? I eventually want to get LED's for the turns (front, back) and the brake lights in the rear. Just interested how any of that looks.


----------



## Silver Cruze (Sep 1, 2011)

4piecekit said:


> Silver, do you have any other LED's installed? I eventually want to get LED's for the turns (front, back) and the brake lights in the rear. Just interested how any of that looks.


The only lights I replaced so far are the back up lights with a 15 SMD Led bulb (very bright), Interior Dome light with a Blue 5 SMD Led bulb and both Interior Map Lights with White 5 SMD bulbs. All are very bright and high quality bulbs. I got them from www.superbrightleds.com


----------



## BJ Cruze2012 (Nov 10, 2011)

Quazar......How did the turn signal bulbs work out? I have been considering converting as well....


----------



## Chevy13 (Nov 24, 2011)

Don't forget to add resistors


----------



## alpineacapulco (Jan 8, 2014)

Chevy13 said:


> Don't forget to add resistors


I actually was wondering on how these resistors would be wired into the system. Sorry if this is basic. Not very handy when it comes to wiring.


----------

